# NEED HELP BAD - Hummingbird 581



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

It is actually a 561 Model NO GPS

I just recently was given a Hummingbird Fish Finder. I ran the wires under the carpet and into the mount. I am now ready to install the actual part that goes into the water. (Transdencer ?) 

I have a 14.5 -15 ft Deep V Crestliner with the 9.9 engine that I have to steer myself. I do have a dock, but I also put the boat on the shore if it will be real rough out. 

I plan on placing the transdencer on the back of the boat on the side away from trolling motor. Is this proper placement? I do not want it under the boat so I do not rip it off accidnetally. Also. I weigh 300 lbs so when I am alone fishing the front of the boat is out of the water. Any tips or ideas? I have never done this before.

Thnaks guys for the help.....

here is the actual product I bought -

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=16678716&cp=4406646.4425420


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

for your use,, I,d get in touch with humminbird and ask if you can epoxy the transducer INSIDE THE boat. some transducers can work thru the hull of the boat.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Go buy your self some silly puddy (yea, that stuff you played with as a kid). Mold that to the bottom of your transducer and then stick it in a flat spot on your hull. Take the boat for a test drive. This will let you know how well your transducer will work as a thru hull before you epoxy it in place. You may need to move it around a couple of times to find the right spot. Good luck!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Get on youtube and type in, installing a transom mount transducer, a whole lot will pop up including video's. You will have to mount a bracket on the lower transom that the transducer will set slightly below the bottom of your boat, on an outside corner, in a few inches to protect it. youtube, the american way. Hope that helps, Mike


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought the op was inquiring about installing the transducer as a shoot thru hull...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't think you could " shoot thru " an aluminum hull. I also don't think you can do that with the DI and SI transducers?
But don't know that for a fact.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

angler69 said:


> I didn't think you could " shoot thru " an aluminum hull. I also don't think you can do that with the DI and SI transducers?
> But don't know that for a fact.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's not recommended by Hummingbird but I read an article saying if your going to try, use a temporary holding method, hence the recommendation for silly puddy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like you would like a flexible setup. Consider one of these:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Port...ucer+bracket&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

